# XM on Puerto Rico



## Illan

Has anyone heard if XM or sirius is planning on offering its service to puerto Rico?

i was at my local wal-mart and they had the delphixm portable radio in stock, but Xm does not offer the service in PR, neither does sirius, IRonic however is the fact that Dish in PR Does offer sirius Muisc Service in a programing package. :stickman:


----------



## Tom_P

Illan actually you can subscribe to Xm legally in Puerto Rico, I have it. I use a modified 18" Dish to get it, actually the siganl can be received with the regular Home kit, but at about 7PM you'll lose the signal. 

On the other hand, Siruis does work in PR, the problem is that they won't activate the unit with a PR address. I have it working too.


----------



## kikirx2000

Tom_P said:


> Illan actually you can subscribe to Xm legally in Puerto Rico, I have it. I use a modified 18" Dish to get it, actually the siganl can be received with the regular Home kit, but at about 7PM you'll lose the signal.
> 
> On the other hand, Siruis does work in PR, the problem is that they won't activate the unit with a PR address. I have it working too.


I would like to know what kind of unit do you have with sirius, and how strong is the signal.


----------



## Tom_P

I have an Xact XTR1 and a JVC(can't remeber the model but it is the big one):grin: 
Also my bother in law just bought a Siruis One and my neighbor the new Xact(the one that looks like a Radar Detector). Also I have seen working the Streamer GT, Brix, and cars with Sat Radios Ready units with just the Siruis Tuner. So this means that all units works fine here. In the past the pnly antenna that gave us good siganl was the SIR3 which is no longer in production, but all new kits have antennas with the same kind of performance. 
Like I Siruis works ok here in PR, but only on open roads because we don't have local repeaters.


----------



## robsant

Tom_P said:


> I have an Xact XTR1 and a JVC(can't remeber the model but it is the big one):grin:
> Also my bother in law just bought a Siruis One and my neighbor the new Xact(the one that looks like a Radar Detector). Also I have seen working the Streamer GT, Brix, and cars with Sat Radios Ready units with just the Siruis Tuner. So this means that all units works fine here. In the past the pnly antenna that gave us good siganl was the SIR3 which is no longer in production, but all new kits have antennas with the same kind of performance.
> Like I Siruis works ok here in PR, but only on open roads because we don't have local repeaters.


I suscribed to the service here in Puerto Rico about a month ago. The reception is not the best because the satellites do not come very near the Island. However, with the Sirius-XM Merger, the new company made the following commitment which was adopted by the FCC in its Memorandum Opinion and Order allowing the merger:

_*Service to Alaska, Hawaii, and Puerto Rico*

Applicants have committed voluntarily to file applications with the Commission, within three months of the consummation of the merger, to provide the Sirius satellite radio service to the Commonwealth of Puerto Rico using terrestrial repeaters and to promptly introduce such service upon grants of permanent authority by the Commission to operate these repeaters. We find that the public interest would be served by Applicants' voluntary commitment to provide service to Puerto Rico. We also strongly encourage the merged entity to expand service to Alaska, Hawaii, the U.S. Virgin Islands, and other territories of the United States, where technically feasible and economically reasonable to do so._

The three months are up (as the merger took place on July 25, 2008) and Sirius should already have filed the applications to provide service here. Hopefully the completion of the process will not take long.

Welcome Sirius!


----------



## embeleco

Wow.. that would be good news if we can subscribe to XM in Puerto Rico. I know SIRIUS works for sure because I have a couple of friends on the metropolitan area with SIRIUS activated on their cars legally.

But my car comes equipped with an XM Radio (Acura MDX) and everytime I hit the XM button it says service unavailable.. even on the preview (demo) channels. I haven't call XM but I was under the impression that the service wasn't available to Puerto Rico.

-embeleco


----------



## robsant

embeleco said:


> Wow.. that would be good news if we can subscribe to XM in Puerto Rico. I know SIRIUS works for sure because I have a couple of friends on the metropolitan area with SIRIUS activated on their cars legally.
> 
> But my car comes equipped with an XM Radio (Acura MDX) and everytime I hit the XM button it says service unavailable.. even on the preview (demo) channels. I haven't call XM but I was under the impression that the service wasn't available to Puerto Rico.
> 
> -embeleco


XM should be available soon when the repeaters are in operation. Sirius is available right now with broken reception depending on where you are driving (if the radio is in your car).


----------



## embeleco

robsant said:


> It should be available now but reception will not be as good as it should until the repeaters are in operation.


You mean SIRIUS or XM? I know they are the same company now.. but they still use different kits and satellites or not?

-embeleco


----------



## robsant

embeleco said:


> You mean SIRIUS or XM? I know they are the same company now.. but they still use different kits and satellites or not?
> 
> -embeleco


It will be Sirius for sure. However, I _suspect_ that the new company will be broadcasting both signals from its terrestrial repeaters as they integrate into just one company (technologically speaking as they already are a single company). I have no information regarding their schedule in their process of shutting down duplicitous terrestrial stations though. I, again, would _suspect_ that all new repeater stations will be integrated dual broadcast stations as they are set up not only in Puerto Rico but everywhere else in the rest of the United States as well.


----------

